# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  ABD'de şok talep: Türkiye NATO'dan çıkarılsın

## bozok

*ABD'de şok talep*



*Tüm dünyada Türkiye'ye karşı cephe alan Yahudi lobisi "Türkiye'nin NATO'dan çıkarılması" talebinde bulundu.*

ABD’deki Yahudi toplumunun sağ görüşlü liderleri 31 Mayıs tarihinde yaşanan kanlı filo baskınıyla ilgili olarak İsrail’i uluslararası kamuoyunun kınamalarına karşı savunurken, neo-muhafazakar şahinler filonun baş savunucusu olarak gördükleri Türkiye’ye karşı atağa kalktı. Neo-muhafazakarlar Ankara'nın NATO'dan çıkarılmasını istiyor.

Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan’ın baskına yönelik eleştirilerinden ve Brezilya işbirliğiyle hayata geçirdiği Tahran Deklarasyonu’ndan dolayı öfkelenen neo-muhafazakarlar arasında Ak Parti’yi cezalandırmak için Türkiye’nin NATO’dan çıkarılmasını talep edenler bile var. 
ABD-İsrail askeri ilişkilerini savunan, bir dönem Türk ordusuyla da yakın ilişkiler geliştiren Yahudi Ulusal Güvenlik İşleri Enstitüsü’nün (JINSA) geçtiğimiz günlerde yayımladığı raporda, Türkiye’nin bir NATO üyesi olarak terör ve İran konularında istihbarata erişimi olduğu hatırlatıldı. 

Buna ek olarak, raporda, “Eğer Türkiye en yakın dostlarının İran, Hamas, Suriye ve Brezilya (hatta gelecekte Venezüella) olmasını istiyorsa, bu bilginin (ve Türkiye’nin cephaneliğinde bulunan batı teknolojisi ürünü silahların) güvenliği tehlikededir” yorumu yapıldı. 

Raporda ABD’nin Türkiye’yi NATO’dan çıkarmayı, bunun öncesinde de Ankara’yla askeri işbirliğini askıya ciddi anlamda düşünmesi gerektiği ifade edildi.

IRAK İşGALİNİN DESTEKüİLERİ
Grubun danışman kurulunda eski Savunma Politikası Kurulu Başkanı Richard Perle, eski CIA direktörü James Woolsey ve ABD’nin BM eski Daimi temsilcisi John Bolton dahil 2003 Irak işgalinin en büyük destekçileri bulunuyor.

Wall Street Journal, Weekly Standard, National Review gibi neo-muhafazakar yayınlar da baskından beri Ak Parti hükümetine eleştirilerini sürdürüyor.

Weekly Standard yazarı Stephen Schwartz, “Türkiye bugün radikal İslam’ın küresel panoramasında önemli bir öğe oldu” yorumunu yaparken, İsrail’in iktidardaki Likud Partisi’ni destekleyen Ortadoğu Forumu’nun (MEF) tartışmalı direktörü Daniel Pipes ise National Review’ün internet sitesinde JINSA’nın Ankara’nın NATO’dan çıkarılması yönündeki çağrılarını yineledi.

16 Haziran 2010 21:33 /*haber. mynet.com*

----------

